# Betta Set-Ups-Housing



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm curious show others maintain / house their Betta Sp. I'd like to expand this part of the fishroom but want to get people's ideas and opinions on how best to house these guys.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Me personally, I have a sorority tank, and several smaller jars/containers for my males. I am hoping to get heat tape for the jars eventually I'm just waiting on funds.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying some 48oz 5" wide x 4 1/2" tall clear plastic jars for my males. As for temp control, I have a room heated just for the fish.


----------



## Kolts_momma (Jan 7, 2016)

I have a five gallon planted tank with a filter and heater.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I typically have 12-25 males for my breeding program, so 5gal tanks are not feasable. I do appreciate the reply and the fact you maintain your betta very well.


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

I haven't got a betta yet. But I'm planning on getting one soon. Here's the tank I plan on keeping it in.



Tank is cycled already, I currently house 9 ghost shrimp. I had bought the perfrct Betta for this tank, I thought, but the LFS sold the fish. Sadly I had already bought the fish. But they will be getting more Bettas tomorrow so I will have to go check it out then.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

all my fancies are going to Summers house. Right now my male is in the 15 column and the females in a HOB breeder box, divided. 

wilds have their tanks. Pallis in half of the 40 breeder, a mac in the other half, a 29 for a mac, and the patoti in the 40 hex. channs and rutilans in the 15 column. All tanks but the column are less than half full.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

You may want to check aquabid as the fish are more pricey but are awesome. The pro-breeder rejects are stunning to most hobbyists


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I love the wild bettas but unfortunately don't have the time for the necessary husbandry. Beautiful fish that have significant requirements. I always watch and read your posts. It is too bad more folks don't give it a try.


----------

